# Pic Of Rotary Watches Old And New



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Here's a pic of my 21-jewel Rotary which I inherited from my dad alongside my new Rotary Chronospeed.I 've been wearing the Chronospeed as an everyday watch for 3 weeks,no problems with it so far.


----------

